
The JSR-133 Cookbook for Compiler Writers - luu
http://g.oswego.edu/dl/jmm/cookbook.html
======
majke
This post shows a problem with YC. It's very technical, and frankly - great
content. But generates exactly zero discussion here.

Why? Where are all the memory-barriers discussing hackers? Where are all the
JVM implementators? Where are all the low-level concurrency geeks? Memory
model experts?

Clearly not here. Sigh.

~~~
angersock
You might enjoy a place with more lobsters.

~~~
endgame
Even though I mostly lurk here, I find the invite-only nature of lobste.rs
very off-putting. I'm not sure why.

~~~
quacker
I'm rarely fond of exclusionary policies. And look at the results: although
the signal/noise ratio might be higher over there, there are hardly any
comments. On the front page, I count 17 of 25 posts with zero comments. Plus,
there's so much content overlap with HN (and certain subreddits) that I see
myself getting very little value out of chasing down an invitation.

